# can we all say howdy to a new member here...



## KEVD18 (Dec 11, 2006)

lets welcome paraprincess to the board. erin is a -p that i work with. a good friend, an excellent provider, an all around fantastic person to be around. and shes completly nuts so she should fit in nicely here!!!!


----------



## emtwannabe (Dec 11, 2006)

I would like to offer my sincere and heartfelt greetings to you, paraprincess, from the genteel old south, and home of Tara, the mythical home of Scarlett O'Hara........

Aw, hell. Welcome to the board from Atlanta!!!!! 

Jeff


----------



## paraprincess (Dec 12, 2006)

*thanks..*

*kevd18* your too much.. but a great person to work with.. thanks..  your too funny.. and plz no more self inserted iv's... 
+ thank you for my heart felt welcome *emtwannabe*.. i feel welcome now thanks to you guys.. 
hope all is well and everyone is happy and keeping safe.. i look forward to chatting with you all..


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 12, 2006)

well i tried but i guess the crew here already heard about you and your crazy ways and has decided to shun you. i guess i understand that.....

and if we ever have another shift like monday, i quit!!!!!


----------



## paraprincess (Dec 12, 2006)

shun me? ...


----------



## premedtim (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 12, 2006)

KEVD18 said:


> well i tried but i guess the crew here already heard about you and your crazy ways and has decided to shun you. i guess i understand that.....
> 
> and if we ever have another shift like monday, i quit!!!!!



Naw, nobody is shunning anyone. I, for one, was simply too drunk to find the computer. Now that I managed to get out of that cold concrete room with the stupid bars on the door and the nice man with the gun, I can type. :-D

(actually, I was in a class about "WMD Awareness" all day. Interesting, but man..)

And now I shall walk to Taco Bell...


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 13, 2006)

No! No! how about some oysters to go along with those tacos!!, I took a WMD class last year, did you get to see the "dounut box"B)  bomb?


----------



## jeepmedic (Dec 13, 2006)

Howdy. :wacko: 

Welcome to the nut house.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 13, 2006)

Welcome to our funny farm! Enjoy your time here!


----------



## joemt (Dec 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Jungle ParaPrincess.... Enjoy your stay!

Donut Box Bomb....???? that is going to require some 'splaining.


----------



## Jon (Dec 14, 2006)

Airwaygoddess said:


> No! No! how about some oysters to go along with those tacos!!, I took a WMD class last year, did you get to see the "dounut box"B)  bomb?


Gey, guys... I'm in PA, near NJ.... this last week, Taco Bell has BEEN a WMD around here .... seriously... what is this donut-box bomb? I'm worried, as we always have donuts around the office


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Dec 14, 2006)

KEVD18 said:


> shes completly nuts



Sheesh.  Can't we find just ONE sane person _*SOMEWHERE?!?!?*_

Seriously, though, welcome Paraprincess!


----------



## MMiz (Dec 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Dec 14, 2006)

FF/EMT Sam said:


> Sheesh. Can't we find just ONE sane person _*SOMEWHERE?!?!? *_


 
What, and ruin all the fun? 

Princess, welcome to the EMS version of The Island of Lost Souls


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 14, 2006)

Airwaygoddess said:


> No! No! how about some oysters to go along with those tacos!!, I took a WMD class last year, did you get to see the "dounut box"B)  bomb?



Nope, unless it was the video of the guys in Turkey being.. well, turkeys. heh.


----------



## paraprincess (Dec 15, 2006)

hey guys just wanted to thank you all for your great welcomes.. hope everyone is well and happy..


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 15, 2006)

Ok, from the original Princess here to you...

*WELCOME!!*

I promise I wasn't ignoring you.....I just had my first semester medic school final this week and have been WAAAAAAY to stressed out to be around much.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 16, 2006)

joemt said:


> Welcome to the Jungle ParaPrincess.... Enjoy your stay!
> 
> Donut Box Bomb....???? that is going to require some 'splaining.



I took a WMD class last year from a really great instructor and besides learning about all of the various types of WMD, we also learned about how EVERYTHING and EVERYTHING can be made into a bomb.  My instructor had several types of bomb setups including this pink doughnut box but he had set up this one  before we came into the classroom. So when he let us out on break, (after of course a FEW of us came back from break early) We saw the box and thought " cool! doughnuts!  Went to open the box and the dam thing started to vibrate and a LOUD alarm went off!!  The instructor came in laughing and said, "nothing is what it appears to be!" It was a really great class, learned alot.  If you have anymore queations about the class, let me know, I can get more info!   Mmmmm...... doughnuts go BOOM! BOOM!:wacko:


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 16, 2006)

Airwaygoddess said:


> break early) We saw the box and thought " cool! doughnuts!  Went to open the box and the dam thing started to vibrate and a LOUD alarm went off!!



Oh man, that's just cruel. CRUEL, I tell you. I hope that no terrorist would ever stoop that low! :O


----------



## Stevo (Dec 16, 2006)

welcome from Vermont *Paraprincess*, don't let any of these dudes here foist a pink donut your way, they're like that yanno...

~S~


----------



## Tincanfireman (Dec 17, 2006)

From what I was hearing on TV, those delicious Taco Bells were also WMD's; as in Weapons of @$$ Destruction. Pass the Charmin, please...


----------

